# '66 convertible inside mirror



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

Is there a way to tighten up the pivot ball area that actually goes into the backside of the interior mirror itself?('66 convertible). This is a nice survivor mirror- nice chrome, beautiful glass, pivot arm works great. Just very loose on the back. You can catch it in a good spot, and it'll hold, but as soon as you move it, it drops like broken wrist. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------

